# Looking For Info On These Two, Dop & Matex Of The 1950's



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

After a few weeks of searching I'm still none the wiser about this pair. Both have FHF 70 movements and as the DOP is marked Ebauche Swiss it's more than likely French. The DOP logo looks slightly off centre and doesn't look quite right compared to the Ebauche Swiss marking. I wonder whether this is an early L'Oreal promotional item?

The Matex dial, with radial numerals, states "no magnetic", and could also possibly be French. If anyone has any clue I'd be really grateful to hear from you.



















Thanks for looking


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

apart from the movments (which you already have info about) , i cant add much more , cept to say that theres hundreds of lost watch houses that very little info exists about and you could spend years trying to do so  , all the alternative names of top watch houses are well documented (rolls etc) so in truth if you cant find any info theres a 99% chance its nothing special and one of the many lost houses (unless it has sentimental value) .


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

pugster said:


> apart from the movments (which you already have info about) , i cant add much more , cept to say that theres hundreds of lost watch houses that very little info exists about and you could spend years trying to do so  , all the alternative names of top watch houses are well documented (rolls etc) so in truth if you cant find any info theres a 99% chance its nothing special and one of the many lost houses (unless it has sentimental value) .


None of my watches are anything special, except to me, I concentrate on the so called "lost" houses and now have over 40 of them, all bar six I've managed to identify so far, although it takes time I generally get there in the end, For example, many of the so called "lost" French brands will have been registered with their local Chamber of Commerce, and most still have archives, back to the 1920's in some cases. Both the French and Swiss still retain their delight in "bureaucracy" and the info is there somewhere. So its generally a matter of time and patience,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

john87300 said:


> None of my watches are anything special, except to me, I concentrate on the so called "lost" houses and now have over 40 of them, all bar six I've managed to identify so far, although it takes time I generally get there in the end, For example, many of the so called "lost" French brands will have been registered with their local Chamber of Commerce, and most still have archives, back to the 1920's in some cases. Both the French and Swiss still retain their delight in "bureaucracy" and the info is there somewhere. So its generally a matter of time and patience,


That's an interesting collecting niche "lost houses" I like that :yes:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

For me it's much more interesting; anyone with the cash can collect say Omegas, look up the movement code and date it, and that's it really. I even get to talk to ex-employees of some of minor brands occassionally. I've managed to identify a number of brands that were not previously recorded and now that info is online to aid others too.

My watches aren't just pieces of precision engineering or acceptable male jewellery, they're history, of the place, of the people, and even of the people who might have worn them. I admit I enjoy wearing them too, but I get a lot of pleasure in the research.


----------

